# Zucchini relish



## Julie (Feb 8, 2010)

This stuff is fanastic on hot dogs and anything you would use sweet pickle relish on

ZUCCHINI RELISH

INGREDIENTS:
10 cups of zucchini, unpeeled & ground
4 cups ground onions
1 green pepper, ground
1 red pepper, ground
5 tbls salt
4 cups cider vinegar
2 cups sugar
1 tbls turmeric
1 tbls mustard seed
1 tsp dry mustard
2 tsp celery seed

PREPARATION:
Combine the vegetables and sprinkle with salt. Cover with ice cold water and let stand for 3-4 hours. Drain and rinse until no longer tastes salty (3-4 times)
Combine the vinegar, sugar, turmeric, mustard seed, dry mustard, and celery seed in large cooking pot. Heat until boiling, add vegetables and return to boil. Pack, boiling hot, into hot pint jars and seal, leaving about ¼ head room. Process in water bath for 10 minutes. Makes about 7 pints.


----------

